# New Additions from Local Bottle show.



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

Went to the Flint Michigan Bottle show today. Attendance looked kinda light due to the Corona Virus Scare. Picked up a few Bottles. Some at the show, some Delivered to the show from ebay sales, some on way home stopping at Antique Stores. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

Some of these are pretty ugly with the sick looking glass but that don't bother me since I got a Tumbler. LEON.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 15, 2020)

Great pick ups ! Is that a quart hutch that says Repulic in center ?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

The best Bottle is the super Rare HENRY AROLA Quart Hutch from a small obscure town in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. I been to the town & the old Bottling Works Building still Stands & it's now a Antique Store. One of my most wanted Bottles. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

Digswithstick said:


> Great pick ups ! Is that a quart hutch that says Repulic in center ?



Yes, Are you familiar with it? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

Tough light cobalt blue G. Andrea quart blob from Port Huron Michigan. Has a crack in Neck so got it cheap. LEON.


----------



## embe (Mar 15, 2020)

Those are all super cool


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

I had all 3 Mathesons Ginger Beer Bottles before but sold them. Got 2 back & now today got the 3rd one I needed. LEON.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 15, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Yes, Are you familiar with it? THANKS, LEON.


Hadn't heard of that town before,but figured it was a good one . Glad you got it!
Wondered about shows and auctions scheduled with Corona thing


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

Digswithstick said:


> Hadn't heard of that town before,but figured it was a good one . Glad you got it!
> Wondered about shows and auctions scheduled with Corona thing



Ends up a few people cancelled because of the Corona scare so some empty tables. Some regulars were no shows or AWOL.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

I got the 1 Gallon stoneware pottery Detroit Jug from a Member in Here. Robby Racoon. Thanks Robby. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 15, 2020)

Some great pick ups there!  I love those quart hutches, never seen one in person before.


----------



## Brewster113 (Mar 16, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The best Bottle is the super Rare HENRY AROLA Quart Hutch from a small obscure town in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. I been to the town & the old Bottling Works Building still Stands & it's now a Antique Store. One of my most wanted Bottles. LEON.View attachment 204038View attachment 204039


Never seen a quart hutch, do not think we have one in Canada at least not that I have seen in almost 50 years of collecting. Good finds and nice to have a bottle tumbler. You can pick up some nice bottles that need fixing.
Bruce


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2020)

Counted them tonight & I'm upto 29 different Michigan Quart Hutches. That's probably only 1/4  or 1/3 of the different ones known. Quarts on the top shelf. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice wall of Hutchs. I need a wall instead of one shelve and  40 boxes in the attic !


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2020)

Good stuff, Leon!


----------



## woods_walker (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice haul!


----------

